
Nazis pressed ham radio hobbyists to serve the Third Reich (2018) - jhallenworld
http://theconversation.com/nazis-pressed-ham-radio-hobbyists-to-serve-the-third-reich-but-surviving-came-at-a-price-90510
======
nemosaltat
Part of this story is told beautifully in “All the lights we cannot see”

